# Tetra 100W Preset Heater



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok, so this model is fully submersible and says it will hold temp at 78 degrees. No my problem with this heater is that it seems to never turn off. Red light it always on while my other heaters go on and off periodically. The fish seem content and the water is just a degree or two over at times reaching up to 81. I'm not sure if this heater should show any indication of turning off or if the red light is just to show that it is working.

Any info would be appreciated. Thanks, Lui


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

ok, so Im thinking that maybe the thermostat is broken...


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd keep a close eye on the temperature. A broken thermostat can easily turn your aquarium into fish soup. I'd unplug it when you are going to be away. Definitely be looking at either returning or replacing the unit.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Yea I added an esu thermostat to it and its since been off. I knew something was wrong when I'm looking at the other tanks same size n their heaters aren't going but this one was staying on. Thanks for the feedback, I still have to keep an eye on it because the thermostat is really for ambient air temperature but I know my gals need their heat until I get the replacement.


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

If it's not to much trouble how does that work? I'm really curious... I've sorta been looking for an external thermostat controller.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Its a basic thermostat for reptile setups. It has a probe where you put it in the area you wish to keep heated a certain temperature and then you have the controller that is outside the tank with the temperature gauge. simply plug in the heater/light you wish to control and plug in the thermostat and it switches it on and off. 

It has been working great for the heater and keeping the water temp exactly at the temp I want it. Im really happy I had this.

Here is a photo to show you:


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

I forgot to add that the probe can be put into moist/humid areas so its completely waterproof. I have it inserted into the water and its doing a great job. The heater now has turned on just a few times since last night.


----------

